# Detailing Tomorrow - Your thoughts



## PissTT

Hi

So I am going to try and wash and detail the car... I dont think it will need much work as its the first time since it was with Valet Magic. However, it is seriously dirty!!!

So I was going to pre wash the car.. but without karcher was just going to try and hose down.

Then I was going to wash the 2 bucket method (with grid gards) using johnsons baby shampoo. Rinse.

After that, a clay and a quick wash off. Drying with poor boys waffle towles.

Now the bit I am unsure on.. I have ordered Megs 81 and 83 along with SFX pads 1,2 and 3.

I was going to start using a PC .. starting with the 83 on a SFX-1 pad.. and see how I fair. Any tips on PC use? What to watch for using the cutting products.

Then I was going to move on to Mges #80 with a SFX-3 pad.

I will take my time and hopefully all will be good. I hope it will be sunny as I dont have halogens

After that another wash..

Followed by dodo lime and then 2 coats of dodo juice purple haze.

Can I apply the lime with machine? Or better by hand? Likewise with the haze?

I will treat the plastics with All Season dressing. The wheels with autosol and then Poor Boys wheel sealant.

Any tips advice? Have I missed anything?

going to be a hard day !!!


----------



## TeeTees

Any tips ?......get up early 

Nah seriously. In relation to the polishes and pads - start with the weakest, and work your way up if necessary.

Applying the sealants and waxes would really be better in my opinion by hand - considering you're gonna use the polisher before hand, you should they just 'glide' on and 'off' when applying and removing anyway. So this part shouldn't be a tough job.

One question to ask though - do you seriously think it's necessary to clay the car ? The only reason I ask is because if you keep your car clean anyway, unless you have something like trees around where you park, you shouldn't really need to clay unless removing tree sap, or other blemishes which are 'higher' than the surface of the paint.

Just my two-penny-worth :wink:


----------



## Jas225

Also make sure you use johnsons baby bath (blue bottle) as opposed to baby shampoo :wink:


----------



## ChadW

Leave 24 hours between coats of wax if you can, received my Dodo Juice today, so guess what I'm up to tomorrow! 8)


----------



## scoTTy32

Elliot - you going to Mallory next saturday?


----------



## p1tse

you just had a full on detail

so i would imagine hose off the dirt, clean it off, dry and wax

no need to clay or polish


----------



## CamV6

Megs 83, if worked slowly and allowed to break down properly will finish down fantastically without any hazing or marring and you wont need anoher step (e.g. Lime) thereafter.

Seriously, i did AdamTTRs black Roadster this way and the results were magnificent & flawless.


----------



## TT Ade

As Cam says, you won't need another step after the megs #83, that will leave a great finish. You will need patience with the polish it takes a fair time to work correctly, when you see the polish start to powder then you will be just about there.

I take it you are removing swirls? If so, use masking tape to mark the car off in to small sections, it is much easier to work small areas than larger ones.


----------



## PissTT

scoTTy32 said:


> Elliot - you going to Mallory next saturday?


No  ... I broke my elbow in 2 places 

-e


----------



## scoTTy32

No  ... I broke my elbow in 2 places 

-e[/quote]

Ouch!  - Still, detailing could be classed as physio is suppose :wink:


----------



## magic1

scoTTy32 said:


> No  ... I broke my elbow in 2 places
> 
> -e


Ouch!  - Still, detailing could be classed as physio is suppose :wink:[/quote]

Not with the vibrations given off by a PC you would do more damage.

Robbie


----------



## PissTT

Yeah .. will hold off till next week robbie and learn from the master !!! (thanks!)

day by the pool in 27 deg weather.. sweet


----------



## magic1

PissTT said:


> Yeah .. will hold off till next week robbie and learn from the master !!! (thanks!)
> 
> day by the pool in 27 deg weather.. sweet


Yeah mate ill defo be over next sat oh and is there room for 1 more in the pool :lol:


----------

